# Log in Problems today



## Janet H (Nov 15, 2014)

Ipad and Iphone users have reported login troubles and I wanted to give you a heads up about this...

We had a server glitch that caused this. It has been fixed now. You should be able to login now  If you can't login with your old info (because you tried to reset it), please reset your password as usual and that should work.  If you are still stuck, you can contact the help desk via the contact link at the bottom of the page and they can reset your password.

No one was being hacked - there was a config problem with our server.  Apologies for the heartburn.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks for the information!

I had problems logging in with my PC very early this morning and received a couple of emails.

This also happened a couple of weeks ago but it did not generate an email.

I logged in a few minutes ago without any problems.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 15, 2014)

I guess the reason I don't have any problems like this, is because I have DC on a permanent tab which stays logged in unless I clear my cookies.

With Firefox, all I have to enter is a Z and it offers me "Zhizara"  When I click on that, my password is automatically included.

Whenever I'm creating a new sign-in on another site, Firefox asks if I want it to remember my password.


----------



## Caslon (Nov 15, 2014)

don't forget , there are sites out there called things like...isitdown.com  or Down For Everyone Or Just Me -> Check if your website is down or up?

Hehe...is it everyone or is it me?


----------



## Addie (Nov 15, 2014)

I have been getting e-mails from some person named Jay, telling me he is out of the office teaching a class. At first I thought it was a misdirected e-mail. Now I am not to sure.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 15, 2014)

I have constant problem on one of my iPads (the other one is always signed in) weird, because I usually do not have problem with computer or my phone.


----------

